# Faces



## orionmystery (Oct 2, 2011)

An immature Crimson dropwing (Trithemis aurora)? dragonfly..or female?






a male Trithemis aurora





a male Dragonfly Acisoma panorpoides (Trumpet Tail)





Demoiselle damselfy, Vestalis amethystina (Common Flashwing)


----------



## Joker (Oct 2, 2011)

amazing 
what camera and what lense?
may you add me plz ?


----------



## JustinZ850 (Oct 2, 2011)

Good stuff as usual


----------



## DennyCrane (Oct 2, 2011)

Amazing shots... I love to shoot dragon flies... unfortunately, they're hard to find around here and I have to wait until I'm on trips to see them.


----------



## cgipson1 (Oct 2, 2011)

Beautiful work, Kurt! Awesome! Your lighting is really something else!


----------



## orionmystery (Oct 2, 2011)

Joker said:


> amazing
> what camera and what lense?
> may you add me plz ?


 


JustinZ850 said:


> Good stuff as usual


 


DennyCrane said:


> Amazing shots... I love to shoot dragon flies... unfortunately, they're hard to find around here and I have to wait until I'm on trips to see them.


 


cgipson1 said:


> Beautiful work, Kurt! Awesome! Your lighting is really something else!



Thanks for looking and commenting, Joker, JustinZ850, DennyCrane, Charlie.

Joker: 40D, MPE65, MT24EX, DIY Diffuser for these full flash shots: My Macro Rig - Then and Now | Up Close with Nature


----------



## photobykelly (Oct 2, 2011)

Great shots!! The lighting is perfect, well done


----------



## 889Media (Oct 3, 2011)

crazy... looks like my post from last night did not make it  so I try again:

These are awesome! It is pictures like this that really make me want to get a macro lens  some of your pictures are truly inspirational. I know capturing shots like these is far from easy, but it is nice to have a few goals  Thanks for sharing


----------



## orionmystery (Oct 3, 2011)

photobykelly said:


> Great shots!! The lighting is perfect, well done


 
Thank you photobykelly.



889Media said:


> crazy... looks like my post from last night did not make it  so I try again:
> 
> These are awesome! It is pictures like this that really make me want to get a macro lens  some of your pictures are truly inspirational. I know capturing shots like these is far from easy, but it is nice to have a few goals  Thanks for sharing



Thanks 889Media.


----------



## Olga_pv (Oct 3, 2011)

Wow!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

I have feelings when I look to their eyes!!!  So so good photos!!!


----------



## orionmystery (Oct 4, 2011)

Olga_pv said:


> Wow!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> I have feelings when I look to their eyes!!!  So so good photos!!!



Thank you Olga!


----------



## Omofo (Oct 4, 2011)

Amazing! What aperture are you shooting these at?


----------



## orionmystery (Oct 5, 2011)

Thanks Omofo. 

Between F11 and F13. #1 slightly stacked.


----------



## Cpi2011 (Oct 7, 2011)

orionmystery said:


> Thanks Omofo.
> 
> Between F11 and F13. #1 slightly stacked.



Wow amazing collection wonderful photography !!!


----------



## orionmystery (Oct 8, 2011)

Cpi2011 said:


> orionmystery said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Omofo.
> ...




Thank you, Cpi2011.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Oct 8, 2011)

Wowsa!!!


----------



## jake337 (Oct 8, 2011)

Nice. So jealous of the mpe-65. C'mon nikon/tamron/sigma/tokina can ya give us nikon shooters a super macro??


----------



## orionmystery (Oct 9, 2011)

GeorgieGirl said:


> Wowsa!!!


 


jake337 said:


> Nice. So jealous of the mpe-65. C'mon nikon/tamron/sigma/tokina can ya give us nikon shooters a super macro??



Thank you, Lina, Jake.


----------

